# New to the sport



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I am looking at getting a bow from a pawn shop. PSE Nova. Seems to be a half way decent bow to start with cheap. Any thought on this bow? Its 65# with 25-30" draw. Has Glow sights, peep sight, trigger realase, case with six carbon arrows (3 broadheads, 3 fieldpoints). I am hope to try for my first deer this year. Any thoughts or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I take it this is your first bow. There is an outstanding archery club in Fargo. I suggest you look into joining their club and get as much advise from those guys that you can and practice a lot. I mean shoot every day. The bow sounds like a good set-up to start with but you may want to customize it as you learn more about it.


----------

